# Topics > Related topics > Events >  AI Now Public Symposium, New York, USA

## Airicist

Organizer - AI Now Institute

ainowinstitute.org/symposia.html

AI Now Public Symposium 2019 - October 2, 2019, New York, USA

AI Now Public Symposium 2018 - October 16, 2018, New York, USA

AI Now Public Symposium 2017 - July 10, 2017, New York, USA

----------


## Airicist

01. Welcome to AI Now

Published on Jul 25, 2016




> Deputy Mayor Alicia Glen, Housing and Economic Development, New York City

----------


## Airicist

AI Now 2017 - Experts Workshop

Streamed Jul 10, 2017

----------


## Airicist

AI Now 2017 - Public Symposium

Streamed Jul 10, 2017

----------

